
Is This the Moment for RISC-V? - rbanffy
https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1333476&_mc=RSS_EET_EDT&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=link&utm_medium=EETimesDaily-20180717
======
mhkool
RISC-V is an open source ISA but there is not yet and open source RISC-V CPU.
RISC-V is interesting and I believe that there is a market for it, although
not very large since RISC-V is not innovative enough, is not a leap forward in
anything and basically uses old technology with an "open source ISA" sauce on
top of it.

So yes, RISC-V will grow, but not no great heights. For spectacular new CPUs
one needs new technologies which are being developed. Rex Computing is
developing the NEO CPU which is try to get rid of the memory bandwidth
bottleneck while going for a chip with 256 cores. Mill Computing is developing
a very innovative CPU that has solutions for many small and large issues that
slow down performance of CPUs of Intel, AMD, IBM, Oracle and HP, while also
targeting to reduce the power needs by 10x. These CPUs will surprise the
market.

